# Eastham Docks Substation,Wirral, 4-10



## kevsy21 (May 10, 2010)

The substation is situated on Powerhouse Rd,Eastham, close to the Eastham locks which are the entrance for the Manchester Ship Canal.
Decided to have a closer look as the building appeared at first, to look unused.
Visited with Georgie





Think these are something to do with watercooling for the substation.







































Back of the main building









Inside but not much to see


----------



## Foxylady (May 13, 2010)

Nice explore. Was it live after all? 
I've sneaked into a few water treatment plants when the gates have been open...see how many pics I can take before I'm spotted. Depends who's there as to whether I get an impromptu guided tour or escorted off the premises! 
One of the plant guys told me that you can arrange for guided tours through the water company...but where's the fun in that? 
Enjoyed that. Cheers.


----------



## kevsy21 (May 14, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Nice explore. Was it live after all?
> I've sneaked into a few water treatment plants when the gates have been open...see how many pics I can take before I'm spotted. Depends who's there as to whether I get an impromptu guided tour or escorted off the premises!
> One of the plant guys told me that you can arrange for guided tours through the water company...but where's the fun in that?
> Enjoyed that. Cheers.



Not daily i dont think but not really sure


----------



## georgie (May 19, 2010)

not a bad little mooch this one kev


----------



## chaoticreason (May 19, 2010)

It all looks pretty abandoned to me.
The undergrowth is already sliding its manipulative hand up the steps of that which is now disused.Picture 7 seems to do justice to onset of decay,not to mention the shrubs growing from such an unruly place in the first picture.
"One of the plant guys told me that you can arrange for guided tours through the water company...but where's the fun in that?
I concur 100% Foxylady.Please don't let them take my fun away
I could'nt figure out how to make a direct quote,so,well! all appologies.


----------

